# Help with finding a tegu



## Trevor3541 (Oct 12, 2016)

I am looking for a baby ARGENTINE BLACK AND WHITE TEGU i was wondering what sites i should go on to find one underground reptiles are out and i am wanting to order on within 2 months thanks for your time please let me know and have a good day/night


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Trevor3541 said:


> I am looking for a baby ARGENTINE BLACK AND WHITE TEGU i was wondering what sites i should go on to find one underground reptiles are out and i am wanting to order on within 2 months thanks for your time please let me know and have a good day/night


Check Rodney of Tegusonly. He may have some late seasons. Ken Foose of Exotics Las Vegas might could get one as well. 

Both are people I trust.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 12, 2016)

Walter1 can you please tell me if there is a big difference between getting one at a very young age or getting one by tegusonly.com i would like to know i want to hand feed the tegu raw meat but i dont want it to just be aggressive because the were caught please reply and i just want to take care of a tegu i love animals and reptile especially. thanks have a good day/night


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Trevor3541 said:


> Walter1 can you please tell me if there is a big difference between getting one at a very young age or getting one by tegusonly.com i would like to know i want to hand feed the tegu raw meat but i dont want it to just be aggressive because the were caught please reply and i just want to take care of a tegu i love animals and reptile especially. thanks have a good day/night


You can get ones say 3-6 mo old from tegus only. As gentle as any. My three came as nearly 2 yr olds. Settled in quickly. Gentle giants. 

Does this help?


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 12, 2016)

yeah but can you please let me know all i need for a half grown tegu i was kinda ready for a baby but i need a list of everthing i need for it i found a good web-site that sells ground meat with bones and organs but i am not sure what to do so please help by giving me a list or something of everything i need


----------



## Mombo (Oct 12, 2016)

My tegu from tegusonly just arrived today. I asked him for a young one and he got me one that was about 10in snout to vent. Pretty young I assume. Absolutely gorgeous and a great price. He was really nice when I took him out of the bag. Letting him settle into his new home right now.

Double thumbs up for Rodney. Plus firebelly is gorgeous!


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 13, 2016)

Okay thanks for lerring me know can you update me on the lizards heal please make sure there is nothing wrong with it


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mombo said:


> My tegu from tegusonly just arrived today. I asked him for a young one and he got me one that was about 10in snout to vent. Pretty young I assume. Absolutely gorgeous and a great price. He was really nice when I took him out of the bag. Letting him settle into his new home right now.
> 
> Double thumbs up for Rodney. Plus firebelly is gorgeous!


Congrats Mombo. I love them, too.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Trevor3541 said:


> yeah but can you please let me know all i need for a half grown tegu i was kinda ready for a baby but i need a list of everthing i need for it i found a good web-site that sells ground meat with bones and organs but i am not sure what to do so please help by giving me a list or something of everything i need


Check out various threads here while you are waiting for other members to chime in. One member gets ground rabbit from an online vendor, etc. 

Little or bigger, much is the same. 

Importance on acceptable basking temps of around 115F, a cool side hide of around 75-80F, whole prey as staple for diet, lots of calcium powder on every meal, and excellent source of UVB, natural or artificial. Once an adult, enclosure no smaller than 8x4x3'. 

The best tegu is the one you want. 

A wealth of experience here. 

Speaking for myself, if I had the room, I'd snap up another firebelly (a morph that shows up in varying intensity) from Tegusonly in a skinny minute.


----------



## Mombo (Oct 13, 2016)

He seems to be in perfect health. He was out and about exploring his enclosure yesterday and flopped on his belly to bask on his rock in front of us. Digging all over the place haha. He is making little burrows all over the place


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mombo said:


> He seems to be in perfect health. He was out and about exploring his enclosure yesterday and flopped on his belly to bask on his rock in front of us. Digging all over the place haha. He is making little burrows all over the place


 that's great. He may not eat, which is typical of newly-moved tegus. they take a few days to about a week to settle in. Post a pic!


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thats so much walter1 is there any way i can contact you if i have more questions?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Trevor3541 said:


> Thats so much walter1 is there any way i can contact you if i have more questions?


You're welcome. I can be PM'd. Also, some questions can be posted for community input.


----------



## Mombo (Oct 14, 2016)

Go for the firebelly Trevor! Mine is adorable! He has been walking around piling dirt up around a hide I put in there and digs into it at night.

He ate yesterday. Not a ton but jumped into the bowl and grabbed a few mouthfuls. Didn't want any of the grapes I got for him though. The dubias will make short work of them for him though.


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was really happy with my Chacoan Giant from underground reptiles, some say that they are the same as an argentine while others say that it's a locality difference but it really is a great animal either way. I think they still have a few left.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay thanks cody096 i will look into it


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just checked the app, it seems that they're out of stock now. Ty Park has some really great looking animals too. You can find him on facebook. If you want to see his facillity theres a few videos on youtube, this being one of my favorites.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

That makes me sad i wanted one of those


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ty also breeds Chacoans and Argentines.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

Were does he sell them i see his facebook but there are no prices or a store


----------



## viejo (Oct 15, 2016)

Send a personal message on FB.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thats it mate?


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey cody do you know were i can get a black throat monitor?


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

Let me look, are you looking specifically for captive bred? I would recommend it over farmed or wild caught.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yea i am looking for captive bred i want the easyed chance to tame it


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

Monitor and tegu classified page.
http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=53


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have looked there any were else?


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

I've been able to find pretty much every monitor but black or white throats. You could probably try to find one in the facebook group Monitor Lizards the Urban Dinosaur.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay ill try that and let you know thanks man


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

They're also a really helpful group for pretty much all types of reptiles and tgey don't really put up with any bs.


----------



## Trevor3541 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cabt find the group


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

No problem.


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hrr.


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

If you want I could add you on facebook and try to invite you.


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 15, 2016)

B


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> I just checked the app, it seems that they're out of stock now. Ty Park has some really great looking animals too. You can find him on facebook. If you want to see his facillity theres a few videos on youtube, this being one of my favorites.


I've secondhand heard positive things about Ty Park.


----------



## Cody096 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey Trevor3541, any luck?


----------

